# Hair on head - another poll



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, just in the interest of research 

Do women prefer long, very short, somewhere between or no hair on the 'roof'? I am going to assume the halo hair look is not one that is favored, so I am taking the extremes on hair or no hair option. 

Additionally, for older men
use dye to regain youthful color or leave some gray?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I cut my SO's hair for him, and use this sort of styling. It suits his straight, thick hair. He isn't going grey yet, but when he does I wouldn't mind either way should he choose to cover it up.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

I am 50.... I started shaving my head around the age of 33 and grew a Van **** (which was dark at the time). Now, the VD is mostly gray.. The women love my look (and compliment to my wife how handsome I am , which drives her nuts because she is the jealous type).

I tried coloring my VD but the chemicals burn my skin.. so gray it is.. 

If I were single I would never date anyone young enough to be my kid anyway.. and the women within 10 yrs of my age shouldn't judge me anyway.. if they didn't color, most would look my me too (except for the shaved head... LOL


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cosmos and for anyone else voting I would put your pic in somewhere between category. When I think short, I think US Marine short

Short is like this

View attachment 2471


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

drerio said:


> Cosmos and for anyone else voting I would put your pic in somewhere between category. When I think short, I think US Marine short
> 
> Short is like this
> 
> View attachment 2471


Yes, I actually voted "well groomed."


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Yes, I actually voted "well groomed."


Thank you

FYI: you can vote for more than one

somewhere between 
Well Groomed
Natural graying


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

drerio said:


> Cosmos and for anyone else voting I would put your pic in somewhere between category. When I think short, I think US Marine short
> 
> Short is like this
> 
> View attachment 2471


I like hair. If a guy is bald then of course if I like him it makes no difference.

But what I really dislike is this shaved Q-ball look. To me it makes guys look like convicts. I dispise it. Most men look terrible with their hair saved off.

I voted everything but close saved/cropped.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I just started growing out my hair. Will have a ponytail like I did 20+ years ago, except now it'll be gray and with nothing on top. Oh, isn't aging grand.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Charlie, whenever I get a haircut (which is today), I always show the hairstylist the pic below (I definitely don't look like him). I have it loaded on my iPhone

View attachment 2472


But, if I wait too long to get a haircut I start to look like

View attachment 2473


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I like all hair or no hair. I don't care if they color it - grey looks nice on men. Really the only look I absolutely DO NOT like, (aside from the clown ring or combover) is a scraggly pony tail. If a man has a receding hair line and what's left is long it looks awful. Cut it already. I've never dated a man with long hair, mostly because our lifestyles don't usually mesh but it's not a dealbreaker. It really is all about the person.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I voted for "well groomed", but anything between US Marine short and just slightly below the ears is fine with me. Matt Damon's haircut above in Charlie Parker's post is my preference. Bald is ok too. Yul Brynner, Patrick Stewart are both handsome even though they don't have a hair on their heads. 

I don't like scraggly pony tails. I don't like mullets. I don't like the combovers. I'm looking at you Donald Trump. I don't like grunge either.

Long hair doesn't do anything for me. Most men can't pull of that look anyway unless they're bikers or rockers or hippies.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How about well groomed pony tails? 

(I shouldn't really care as Mrs P voiced approval but I do seem to.)


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> How about well groomed pony tails?
> 
> (I shouldn't really care as Mrs P voiced approval but I do seem to.)


Do you have a picture?


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I like hair. If a guy is bald then of course if I like him it makes no difference.
> 
> But what I really dislike is this shaved Q-ball look. To me it makes guys look like convicts. I dispise it. Most men look terrible with their hair saved off.
> 
> I voted everything but close saved/cropped.


HAHA... Elie my dear.. you would love my shaved head.. I have the look for it.. trust me... LOL. 

Not many can pull it off as well as me... that's why I kept it.. I had too many compliments over the years.. from complete strangers mostly... and I look nothing like a con.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Luuuurve the bald men - love em
If I like someone with hair then fine but it must be well groomed and short. Happy with greying hair
Do not like long hair/ponytails under any circumstances


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Do you have a picture?


Not yet, I'm guessing in about 6 months.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I also voted groomed.

Like you drerio my h has thick hair that grows BIG if he doesn't get a cut every month. I like his hair short with a bit left longer and textured at the front.

I don't like the Fabio look at all... I don't like my men to have prettier hair than me. I like my man ...to look like a man.

Bald is fine...always better than a comb over or bad toupee.

Greying is fine too.

Just looking like you give an eff is what i like to see really...

Lack of personal grooming says you just don't care.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> But what I really dislike is this shaved Q-ball look. To me it makes guys look like convicts. I dispise it. Most men look terrible with their hair saved off.


Do you make a special exception for Yul Brynner, like my wife does?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I don't like long grey ponytails on men, TBH, I am not a fan of long hair on men, but each to their own.

I especially don't like comb overs, there is nothing wrong with being bald and proud of it.

Husband is rather thin on top and salt & pepper at the moment, so he keeps his clipped very short, I use a number 1 comb when I do his hair.

One son keeps his clipped short, one has a short style cut, one insists on growing his hair long, even though he looks better with it short styled.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Should I post my tooth brush picture again?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ostera said:


> HAHA... Elie my dear.. you would love my shaved head.. I have the look for it.. trust me... LOL.
> 
> Not many can pull it off as well as me... that's why I kept it.. I had too many compliments over the years.. from complete strangers mostly... and I look nothing like a con.


You are right that there are a few men who have the looks for it. In that case I'm ok with it.

It's just that so many guys do this now who cannot carry it off.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ocotillo said:


> Do you make a special exception for Yul Brynner, like my wife does?


Oh yes, he's one of those rare men who can carry it off.

This brings up the point.. it's all about the entire man, not just the hair that is, or is not, on the top of is head.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Oh yes, he's one of those rare men who can carry it off.
> 
> This brings up the point.. it's all about the entire man, not just the hair that is, or is not, on the top of is head.


Funny Yul Brynner's name came up... that's what my MIL made reference to when she met me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ostera said:


> Funny Yul Brynner's name came up... that's what my MIL made reference to when she met me.


If you have half his charm, you are a lady killer


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My 24 yr old son has long hair way below his shoulders. He wears it in a ponytail. He also has a goatee now. He’s very good looking and the hair makes him stand out.

Around Halloween he was thinking of cutting it off. It suggested that he take a vote from the ladies at his favorite watering hole as he’s very popular there. They all voted that he keep the pony tail. So he still has it. 

He's in college (physics and math) and dabbling in movie production and bit parts. Maybe one day he'll have to cut his hair. But right now it suits him fine.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If you have half his charm, you are a lady killer


I'd say I have 'half' his charm.. I give him his 'props'. I'm no lady killer, but I do get a lot of flirting in my direction.. It's flattering.. but I have boundaries since I am married to a very beautiful ( and complicated) wife... But that's another story entirely.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I wondered about this myself.

Not long after I had first started on TAM I posted a pic of my hair as my once blonde hair had turned dark and eventually grey.

I asked whether members thought I should dye my hair and the almost unanimous decision was no, my hair looked nice and was appropriate for my age.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> My 24 yr old son has long hair way below his shoulders. He wears it in a ponytail. He also has a goatee now. He’s very good looking and the hair makes him stand out.
> 
> Around Halloween he was thinking of cutting it off. It suggested that he take a vote from the ladies at his favorite watering hole as he’s very popular there. They all voted that he keep the pony tail. So he still has it.
> 
> He's in college (physics and math) and dabbling in movie production and bit parts. Maybe one day he'll have to cut his hair. But right now it suits him fine.


all i can say is physics and math hell yes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

waiwera said:


> I don't like the Fabio look at all... I don't like my men to have prettier hair than me. I like my man ...to look like a man.


Fabio is too muscly for me and his face is not at all attractive







...not "pretty boy" enough for me I guess.....but I'll take the hair ! A few times on here... the women will say to me..."SA, you Like feminine men!"... I don't think so...there is not a "BI" cell in my body..they are all "man" to me.

This is a steamy view to me >> 

I must have some fetish with the "Rock Star Look" ... that's always been a real turn on .... a Man & his music.









Love a young man with long hair...but not all can wear it, it has to be thin & straight, or their head will be too puffy and it does them an injustice... 

Once they hit 35, unless they're in a Band, they need to get rid of the long hair.. it just doesn't work anymore....I love short too, with a little "stubble look" going on.







*>>*











> *EleGirl said*: My 24 yr old son has long hair way below his shoulders. He wears it in a ponytail. He also has a goatee now. He’s very good looking and the hair makes him stand out










...I'd notice him for sure. Not crazy about Goatees though. 

Out of our 3 older sons, only one can do the long hair, the others look awful when it gets bushy... I'm chasing them down to buzz them.

I don't care for gray hair... no Sexy "salt & pepper" George Clooney comments from me, I'd probably suggest my husband dye his hair if it went too early...but I know he wouldn't want to... He has very few for his age....only if you are up close examining ...can you see them. Lovin' that. 

I have never been attracted to a Bald man ....I'd prefer an Einstein look (someone like that has to have "character" or they are insane..or maybe Drunk or homeless)... 

Pony tail / long hair / short hair / Grungy look (Long live Kurt Cobain- I love you!)....even barades on men work for me... this is that group that got caught Lip singing yrs ago - Milli Vanilli -but they were cute !


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

At 50, I just feel blessed that my hair's still mostly there and mostly brown.

My uncle was a truck driver, a tough WWII vet who'd have a go at anyone who wanted to screw around with him. He kept his hair in a buzz cut, and my aunt used to give him grief about growing his hair a little longer. At one point he said "fine". And didn't get a haircut for close to a year. By the end, he looked just like Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Satya said:


> I looooove ginger men, I don't care what YouTube and South Park says. I tend to be attracted to the lankier types. Too buff is a turn off. Brit men will forever be a weakness.


 I must have missed that Episode on South Park .... This is all me too, back in high school...I had a few crushes on red headed boys, they never knew ....and I swear it was just the hair that caught my eye, something unique...

I was also wild about British men , I crushed on every Monty Python character ... when I seen the BoomTownRats (Bob Geldof ) singing  I Don't Like Mondays on the Mike Douglas show as a teen.... I was forever enthralled with the British boys. 

This really shows my age !


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SO has wildly adorable curls if he lets his hair grow out.In high school it was sexy,fun,free spirited and just HOT! 
now I prefer him with a more mature cut.Still has his curls but they're shorter and more tame.He has the sexiest bed head I've ever seen.

If he starts to go grey,I'll leave it up to him when it comes to dying it or not.I have no preference.

If he ever starts losing his hair,I'm sure I'll still think he's the sexiest but I will definitely miss those soft curls tangled in my fingers


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm open to a few of the options, but I only get to vote once! I love my husband's (not short, but not too long) wavy, curly hair! He shaves it all off when it gets to be too long and he grows it back out. I don't like the way he looks when he shaves his head... Looks very 'skinhead' (not to offend anyone). He is sexiest when it's grown out a few weeks/months.

For the poll I selected "allow natural graying" over dying. I love gray hair and I always tell my husband I can't wait until he starts going gray. I think it's very attractive. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

what i looked like in my 20's










what i look like now in my 30's









funny how life changes a person.
and their hair.
of course, i was always a cowboy, but didnt look the part because it wasnt "cool". no more of that. and i have found a few gray hairs since children came into the picture. still got a head full of dark brown though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

naga75 said:


> what i looked like in my 20's
> 
> View attachment 2480
> 
> ...


Oh my, the Rock star turned Cowboy >> you can't get no better than that !


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

haha it certainly leads to strange glances when im in my truck pulling a horse trailer with a resistol on and listening to pearl jam or ac/dc _reeeeeeally_ loud.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have any strong preference when it comes to hair cuts. Long can be very sexy but only on the right person and if its properly maintained. Same for curly or ginger hair.

The one thing that I do feel strongly about is facial hair. I hate it!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Satya said:


> I'm not picky about bald, but I've never been with a bald man, I'd not say no


Heelllooooo Satya!!


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

naga75 said:


> what i looked like in my 20's
> 
> View attachment 2480
> 
> ...


You just made my heart skip a beat. I like long hair on SOME men and Eddie is one. 

Hair does change - I HATE that! lol... wait until your 40s when those little grey hairs start having a mind of their own.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

in my tree said:


> You just made my heart skip a beat. I like long hair on SOME men and Eddie is one.
> 
> Hair does change - I HATE that! lol... wait until your 40s when those little grey hairs start having a mind of their own.


when i had long hair people told me i looked like ed all the time.
which i certainly took as a compliment.
i love pearl jam.
i named my son stone, after stone gossard (one of the finest guitarists since hendrix) for petes sake!


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Then I guess you recognize my username too. Well, it seems that your son has two good, strong men's shoes to fill then.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

in my tree said:


> Then I guess you recognize my username too. Well, it seems that your son has two good, strong men's shoes to fill then.


yes i so. and yes he does. he will be better than me, this i swear.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is a steamy view to me >>
> [/IMG]


That was me at 19... a poor woman's Sebastian Bach haha... but less rocker and more Legolas from Lord of the Rings.










Now, when I see pictures of myself from then I'm like "omg burn them... I look... soft and feminine." There was a particular sort of artsy chick that was into me then, but I'm pretty sure the rest wouldn't touch me with a 10 foot pole. lol



Now I'm like a bald or shaved headed Eric Northman from True Blood:


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I love long hair only on younger men. It reminds me of the 70's - good times!

As a (cough) mature woman, I prefer a nice head of hair (husband is genetically blessed in that area) color doesn't matter. I don't care for crew cuts because I think if you can still grow hair on your head, you should & rock it!


----------

